# Fair estimate on broken belt tensioner?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

According to my mechanic, the belt tensioner that runs all, if not a lot of important things on my 95 Maxima is broken. According to the mechanic, this is belt tensioner is part of a big piece of the side of the engine. Thus the part is over $600, and plus the labor, it's a $1540 job to fix it. 

Is my mechanic shooting straight with me? 

Thanks in advance on any advice about this. 

Without my Maxima in Durham, NC, Roger


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would assume the VQ30 uses the same design as the VQ35. If so then your mechaninc is trying to bend you over for a big spanking. I would not think that part is over $40. I would call a dealer and get a price. If you have any mechanical skills then you can swap it out yourself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I talked further with the mechanic today, and learned that what is broken, is the "ear" of the cast aluminum cover of the engine that the belt tensioner would be attached to. Thus, they are saying unless I know someplace that can fabricate something, then the whole big piece that the belt tensioner attaches to, needs to be replaced, since it's the part that is broken. 

Thoughts? Thanks. Roger


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Doh! Ok, now I can see where the labor charge comes in. I would maybe see about finding a machinist who can repair it or maybe buy the cover yourself and take it to your mechanic to have it put on. I'm sure your mechanic would try to make some profit off the part otherwise. You might want to post a Help for anyone in your area that can help you swap the part out if you feel comfortable going that route.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Would this part be a very good candidate for getting from a junk dealer? Do you know if there's a secondary market for rebuilt items like this? 

Thanks. Roger


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Dd your mechanic break this ? The part you are refering to is the front T-Chain cover , I have never seen one break , Althou the tesoiners do go bad every so often usually after belts are put on incorectly , Did you have belts put on it recently ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

If you haven't got it fixed already... maybe these will help
I don't understand how these could be broken.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

rogerNC said:


> *Would this part be a very good candidate for getting from a junk dealer? Do you know if there's a secondary market for rebuilt items like this?
> 
> Thanks. Roger *


www.autogator.com


----------

